# Is Linsksys ae1000 wireless usb adaptor compatible with FreeBSD?



## doryman2 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have the Linskys ae 1000 wireless usb installed in a Dell E521 desktop computer. I am going to install the latest version of FreeBSD. I am wondering if this adaptor will work on FreeBSD? Thank you. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 1, 2011)

run(4) might support it.


----------

